# medium voltage burial



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

Does an underground conduit carrying medium voltage cable have to be encased in concrete? 

The specs say to bury with sand, but the general says we must use concrete. I don't see anything about this in the NEC...


----------



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

is this the million dollar question or what?

no clues? 

hurry up.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

What is it running under? As long as it is not under a driveway or road you shouldn't. I don't have my codebook on me so I can not find a reference for you at the moment.


----------



## mkgrady (May 20, 2008)

MV cable is often in conduit which is sometimes encased in concrete but it is not required. Sometimes the cable is direct buried with no conduit at all.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

depends what kind of conduit see art 330.50 and table 300.50 if non metalic see note 2-2 ( yes )depending on listing.My personal opinion is to install conduit on standoffs,encase with concrete,colored,backfill with sand,and metal marking tape.This is too much juice to do the min required.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DEA AGENT said:


> Does an underground conduit carrying medium voltage cable have to be encased in concrete?
> 
> The specs say to bury with sand, but the general says we must use concrete. I don't see anything about this in the NEC...


 
What not just let the general decide? With a SN like "DEA AGENT" why aren't you posting on an ABC site
(CIA, DIA, NIA, NSA, NDA, FBI, ETC)?


----------



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

Louieb said:


> depends what kind of conduit see art 330.50 and table 300.50 if non metalic see note 2-2 ( yes )depending on listing.My personal opinion is to install conduit on standoffs,encase with concrete,colored,backfill with sand,and metal marking tape.This is too much juice to do the min required.



I agree. He isn't asking for red dye slurry, but 3,000 psi concrete. The only problem is that we will eat the cost, but oh well....not that big o' deal. 



> What not just let the general decide? With a SN like "DEA AGENT" why aren't you posting on an ABC site
> (CIA, DIA, NIA, NSA, NDA, FBI, ETC)?


ECT? I am not familliar with that department. It must be for super secret ******* robot alien pirate ninjas only.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DEA AGENT said:


> I agree. He isn't asking for red dye slurry, but 3,000 psi concrete. The only problem is that we will eat the cost, but oh well....not that big o' deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ECT? I am not familliar with that department. It must be for super secret ******* robot alien pirate ninjas only.


It was stated ETC was that too many letters for you?


----------

